# Como ver espectrograms con osciloscopio?



## po210 (Abr 3, 2010)

Hola

Tengo un viejo osciloscopio analógico Tektronik de 150Mhz y me gustaría saber si es posible usar algun circuito para poder visualizar el espectro de una señal de RF (FM) como puede verse aqui

http://www.vk2zay.net/article/file/4

¿Sabeis de algun circuito que permita hacer esto? (aunque no se llegue a las frecuencias de FM,pero que no se quede solamente en las de audio)


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 3, 2010)

Eso que colocaste es un analizador de espectro. Puedes simplificarte el proceso con un sintonizador de TV analógico controlado por un diente de sierra.

Que parte del espectro necesitas "visualizar"?


----------



## po210 (Abr 3, 2010)

Estoy jugando con pequeños emisores de FM en 88-108MHz.Me interesaría ver el espectro de frecuencias en esa banda.
Gracias por responder


----------



## jaimepsantos (Abr 3, 2010)

Se puede utilizar la PC como analizador de espectro, dentro de un programa de osciloscopio que tambien tiene sus generadores de funciones, solo que serian frecuencias de audio solamente, debido a que usas la tarjeta de sonido

http://www.softbull.com/osciloscopio...al-deluxe.html
http://www.virtual-oscilloscope.com/
http://xoscope.sourceforge.net/hardware/hardware.html
http://xoscope.sourceforge.net/hardware/pictures.html
http://zeitnitz.de/Christian/Scope/Scope_en.html


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 3, 2010)

Tienes conocimientos de RF? mexcladores? VFO's? VCO's? Filtros de VHF?


----------



## po210 (Abr 3, 2010)

Ese es el problema.No puedo usar el PC porque las frecuencias RF son mucho mas altas que las que el conversor Ad de la tarjeta puede soportar.
En la foto que envié,se ve un osciloscopio de 20Mhz mostrando el espectro de un oscilador FM.Supongo que la idea es mezclar la señal a mostrar con una onda de una frecuencia pura.Al mezclarse aparecerán frecuencias inferiores y superiores,con amplitud mayor cuanto mas contenido de esa frecuencia tenga la señal a analizar. Si las inferiores están por debajo de la resolución de mi osciloscopio,las podré ver.Luego es cuestion de ir variando la onda de frecuencia pura barriendo todo el rango de interés.
Esto es teoría, pero no he encontrado cómo hacerlo....


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 3, 2010)

Tu concepto es factible pero las mediciones resultantes seran poco confiables. Lo mejor es que busques un tunner de TV a funcionar como un analizador de espectro.

Avisame si quieres mas informacion sobre el tema.


----------



## po210 (Abr 3, 2010)

Gracias Anthiny.Estoy interesado en tu consejo.¿sabes cómo llevarlo a la practica?


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 3, 2010)

Si, lo primero que necesitas es un tunner de TV.  Yo estoy realizando uno parecido a este (http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/analizador/analizador.htm), con modificaciones en el detector logaritmico, el filtro de la primera IF, el mexclador y el generador de la rampa.


----------



## po210 (Abr 3, 2010)

Curioso uso de un sintonizador de television.Parece complicado, pero merece la pena echarle un vistazo.
Gracias por el link.


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 3, 2010)

Mas sencillo que eso no encontraras. Un analizador de espectro no es un simple oscilador conectado a un osciloscopio, es todo una muestra de practica y conocimiento.


----------



## walter807 (Abr 22, 2010)

Muy bueno el articulo, yo estoy viendo hace un tiempo como armar un conversor para usar mi osciloscopio como analizador de espectros pero en la gama 20hz - 50khz y la verdad no encontre algo especifico, generalmente estos conversores estan apuntados para frecuencias del orden de los megas.
Si alguien tiene algo para aportar como para empezar a probar ....


----------

